# Product to protect gloss dining table



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

We want to buy and gloss white dining table and whilst looking at it in next i noticed it was covered in small sctraches and swirls, you could rub your nails across it eith just the weight of your hand and it scratches, obviosly if we buy it we would be carefull not to scratch it but is there anything i could apply to protect from scratches ? Thanks


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

https://www.dunelm.com/product/taupe-dotty-pvc-tablecloth-1000033653


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

At least it's not piano black!
How about trying your hand at a vinyl wrap https://www.amazon.co.uk/Quality-Vinyl-Wrap-Wrapping-Bubble/dp/B06XQ2WBF3
I guess you could try a ceramic coating, but I doubt that would survive the rigours of a dining table. Interesting conversation topic at dinner parties though


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

AudiPhil said:


> https://www.dunelm.com/product/taupe-dotty-pvc-tablecloth-1000033653


Im pretty sure from my post its clear we want the table without a tablecloth on it if we wanted a tablecloth on it to protect it i wouldnt of bothered asking this question and just bought a tablecloth wouldnt i


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

blurb said:


> At least it's not piano black!
> How about trying your hand at a vinyl wrap https://www.amazon.co.uk/Quality-Vinyl-Wrap-Wrapping-Bubble/dp/B06XQ2WBF3
> I guess you could try a ceramic coating, but I doubt that would survive the rigours of a dining table. Interesting conversation topic at dinner parties though


Thanks for a helpful reply, quite good at wrapping done quite a few bits for past cars but dont think it would work well for the table, i thought about paint protection film


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

If the edges of the table would allow for a clean cut right up to the edge then I would go with the ppf mate.


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

BaileyA3 said:


> If the edges of the table would allow for a clean cut right up to the edge then I would go with the ppf mate.


Just straight edge i think so it would be neat just thinking would it start peeling up at the edges after a while, would prob have to take it around the edge and underneith, something for us to discuss at work tomorrow lol


----------

